# forest help



## 0din (Jan 12, 2008)

hello im starting a fresh water and a salt water tank soon and i had the image in my head of having a blue background and then some gravel and then for plants a forest of something straight and tall. I thought it will look cool if theres a forest of these tall plants with fish weaving in and out of them. does anyone know what i can use for this idea?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

With freshwater, you could possibly try Vallisneria.
Under Compact Flourescents or N.O., you could have a nice "forest" that reaches the height of the tank. I would suggest using a black background if you feel it necessary.


----------



## 0din (Jan 12, 2008)

hey thanks ill look into those plants


----------

